# Ford 3000 Lug Nuts



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

What are the torque values for the front and rear lug nuts ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a manual here for down load.
http://www.dadzoolife.com/2014/04/28/ford-tractor-service-manual-series-2000-7000-1965-1975/
Page 852
This is all I could find on torque specs. Someone here with a 3000 may have a manual and can look it up for you.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> What are the torque values for the front and rear lug nuts ?


Don't over think it.
Good n tight will do it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ultradog said:


> Don't over think it.
> Good n tight will do it.


I think this is what the Operators Manual says.... Make Sure They Are Tight!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

My operators manual says to check the lug nuts every 50 hours and tighten as necessay, but gives no torque values. Correct wrench and proper cheater bar will have to do the trick.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

I finally dug out the info Front lug nut 90-120 Ft-Lbs Rear 380-420 Ft-Lbs


----------

